# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  AA Memory Locations

## KefkaBot

Hey all just wanted to see if anyone else was able to get past hackshield and start dipping into the memory for archeage.

I am able to look at memory addresses for 20-30 mins at a time before hackshield finds out i'm bypassing it.

I was able to find the offsets for X, Y, and Z coordinates but am having a hard time finding the base address for them. Figured i'd start this thread up to see if anyone else made some progress.

----------


## Shameless

No questions here man. Try the general sub forum of the AA section.

----------


## KefkaBot

I wasn't asking a question I opened this thread so everyone could share their findings.. I never used a question mark.

----------


## CTucker1327

I've started getting some information, however I just started learning about memory addresses three days ago, check out my thread here: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...velopment.html ([BOT] Programmer looking for experienced personel for bot development.)

You Private Messaged me, however

"KefkaBot has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Please add me on skype letting me know who you are and prepare to show me previous experiences with finding memory addresses. I will provide the work arounds you require. "facebook:christian.tucker.58152" is my skype.

----------

